# Razors Edge?



## Funkby (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello, new here I guess. I have a 1 year old male pitty named Sosa. I got him off craigslist when he was about 3 months old.From the craigslist ad he was advertised as a "Blue Fawn Razors Edge" pitty... first of all he is Champagne in color, he's not a blue nose... secondly everyone tells me he is AM and Staff... WHAT IS MY DOG. He isn't very wide, his head isn't that big, he is beefy but in a lean muscular way... I just want to know what my baby is. I will love him regardless. But he has an amazing temperament and he's oh so smart.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Funkby. What you have is two fold. 
1) You've been lied to by the person who called themselves a "breeder" 
Words like Blue Fawn Razors Edge, blue nose, red nose etc are used by these backyard breeders to make it sound like this is a special dog when in reality it is a mixed breed of unknown heritage. 

2) You have a great looking dog that is not a pedigree breed, unless the dog came with it's registered papers showing it's lineage. 

No respectable breeder would advertise their dogs on Craigslist or make up names like that to try to impress the buyer. Actually, there is a thread floating around here someplace listing some of the ridiculous ads from Craigslist and the description of the so called APBT dogs. 

The good news is you have a wonderful dog that you love and he is lucky to be in your good care. I wish you many happy years together and I hope you stick around and become an active member here. Many of us, like myself have mutts and all are welcome. 

Joe


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Funkby said:


> Hello, new here I guess. I have a 1 year old male pitty named Sosa. I got him off craigslist when he was about 3 months old.From the craigslist ad he was advertised as a "Blue Fawn Razors Edge" pitty... first of all he is Champagne in color, he's not a blue nose... secondly everyone tells me he is AM and Staff... WHAT IS MY DOG. He isn't very wide, his head isn't that big, he is beefy but in a lean muscular way... I just want to know what my baby is. I will love him regardless. But he has an amazing temperament and he's oh so smart.


I doubt he is an American Staffordshire Terrier (Am Staf). They are quite rare compared to APBTs and yes ASTs CAN come in this color, but not likely.

To me, your dog looks more like an APBT than any other breed and I wish people would just go ahead and buy a dog with papers and a pedigree, because in the end, it does appear to be important to them (that's always what I think when I see these threads that ask "what is my dog" !). It's not that hard to get a registered dog!

The public will see a Pit Bull. So, live your life and treat your dog accordingly. You can probably get him registered with UKC with a performance listing (for dogs with no pedigree or not purebred) if you want to do things like obedience, agility.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Likely not an AmStaff either. Liver pigmented AmStaffs are hardly ever seen. 

Most likely, you have a mixed breed dog. Best to refer to them as such.


----------



## Funkby (Jan 31, 2016)

No one had to be rude, I don't honestly give a flying rats butt what he is. He is my baby and he will be so accordingly. The craigslist said "Razors Edge" they had papers, but were not giving papers because they wanted him to go to a loving home blah blah. I'm very much aware he is not that such of a "label" or "breed" but I still am curious as to what kind of pitbull mutt he is. Kthnx. Bunch of uppity jerks.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Lol what? You asked a question and we answered it. Nobody was rude. Don't be over sensitive.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Funkby said:


> No one had to be rude, I don't honestly give a flying rats butt what he is. He is my baby and he will be so accordingly. The craigslist said "Razors Edge" they had papers, but were not giving papers because they wanted him to go to a loving home blah blah. I'm very much aware he is not that such of a "label" or "breed" but I still am curious as to what kind of pitbull mutt he is. Kthnx. Bunch of uppity jerks.


I would certainly take the word of someone advertising on Craigslist over the "uppity jerks" on a forum dedicated to the breed. Perhaps the dogs ate the papers. Perhaps you would like to buy a bridge, blah blah.

One thing for sure, if that dog has any bully in it you have the wrong personality to own one. Thin skinned people and bully breeds are a poor combination.
Sorry you bought a cat in a sack but that is not the fault of the "uppity jerks" on this forum.

Joe


----------



## Funkby (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't care if he doesn't have papers or not. I was just curious what kind of mutt he is. I could care less if he is pure bred or not. I'm not going to love him any different and I didn't pay any money for him either when they wanted 350$ for him. I have more then enough thick skin to handle my boy. He's a registered PTSD dog who is trained for anxiety and to help ease social situations with autistic and Asperger children or children with down syndrome and Veterans recovering in hospitals. So don't sit here and tell me that I can't "handle" a certain type of breed when mine has surpassed every other breed I've ever trained for such situations.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Funkby said:


> I don't care if he doesn't have papers or not. I was just curious what kind of mutt he is. I could care less if he is pure bred or not. I'm not going to love him any different and I didn't pay any money for him either when they wanted 350$ for him. I have more then enough thick skin to handle my boy. He's a registered PTSD dog who is trained for anxiety and to help ease social situations with autistic and Asperger children or children with down syndrome and Veterans recovering in hospitals. So don't sit here and tell me that I can't "handle" a certain type of breed when mine has surpassed every other breed I've ever trained for such situations.


I'm going to need you to calm down. No one here is trying to be rude or mean. They were just trying to help you to be informed.

In a nutshell you have a BBM, Bull Breed Mix. The lines you've listed are American Bully Lines, but without papers, there's really no telling what he has in him. He's a beautiful dog and sounds like he is doing amazing things. Continue to love him and keep doing the wonderful things that you are doing for and with him.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

EckoMac said:


> but without papers, there's really no telling what he has in him.


I think it's natural for people to push back against this, when it's obvious (even though many of you aren't going to give voice to it), that this dog is very likely a Pit Bull. Can it be proven? Nope. Can he pass this dog off as purebred? Nope.
But .... "no telling"?

It's best,imo, to let the poster know that what he has is most likely a Pit Bull and that he needs to treat the dog as such and be the most responsible, proud owner he can be -- of a Pit Bull, not a mutt. And at least then have him more receptive to how he can correct the mistakes he made in going the route he did to buy the dog, which is the important lesson.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Blossom01 said:


> I think it's natural for people to push back against this, when it's obvious (even though many of you aren't going to give voice to it), that this dog is very likely a Pit Bull. Can it be proven? Nope. Can he pass this dog off as purebred? Nope.
> But .... "no telling"?
> 
> It's best,imo, to let the poster know that what he has is most likely a Pit Bull and that he needs to treat the dog as such and be the most responsible, proud owner he can be -- of a Pit Bull, not a mutt. And at least then have him more receptive to how he can correct the mistakes he made in going the route he did to buy the dog, which is the important lesson.


But it's not most likely a Pit Bull. People don't realize that true APBTs are not nearly as common as bull breed mutts, and no APBT owner I've ever met or spoken to is breeding their dog indiscriminately and selling their offspring without papers on Craigslist.

It is far more likely a mixed breed dog, with a lineage of other mixed breed dogs, far removed from the real APBT.

Encouraging people to mislabel their dogs is exactly the opposite of what we do on this forum. We tell people that their dogs are bull breed mixes so they can adequately prepare for certain traits and behaviours, but don't go telling people that their dogs are APBTs when they aren't. All you're doing is making the problem worse and encouraging ignorance and, ultimately, breed specific legislation.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Good post BC.

To add to that...
The blood line that was listed by the breeder for this dog isn't even an APBT bloodline. So calling it a pit bull is just not accurate. 
Razors Edge is an American Bully line. Which is a completely different breed.
But again, without papers, there is just no way to properly label a dogs breed.
The reason that we are all so adamant about this is because of BSL. If someone's rescued unpapered dog bites someone and is called an APBT then it makes the breed appear to be the bad breed. When in fact, it could have been a hound mix with short ears, or bull breed mixed with chow. Or any other number of combinations that created some unstable dog who decided to bite, but just happens to have a blocky head. So then those with properly bred dogs who do not attack people and adhere to the breed norm are also harassed by the new stigma given to all bull breeds because some mix bred dogs bit someone.
We're about educating, not mislabeling here.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

I really don't know why you're so defensive about this, dude. You asked if your dog was a Pit Bull and you got answers. Isn't that what you wanted?

Besides, mutts are great. I own one myself. And guess what? When people ask me what breed she is I tell them she's a mutt. When people mistake her as a purebred, I correct them. It's really not a big deal.

You've got a good looking dog, but he isn't a pit bull. Enjoy him, but please stop trying to pass him off as something he's not.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Blossom01 said:


> It's best,imo, to let the poster know that what he has is most likely a Pit Bull and that he needs to treat the dog as such and be the most responsible, proud owner he can be -- of a Pit Bull, not a mutt. And at least then have him more receptive to how he can correct the mistakes he made in going the route he did to buy the dog, which is the important lesson.


Blossom01, I realize by the posts you have made that your heart is in the right place and you are attempting to help. However, lying, deceiving, pretending or whatever verb you want to use is not helping this OP or any other one in the future that asks the same question. If you read my first post in this thread you
will find that I explained tactfully answered the question and encouraged the OP.

I have suggested to you twice in the time you have been here to spend some time learning about the true APBT, it's size and history. By your posts I think you feel any bully looking dog is a pitbull and consider mutt a derogatory term. If so, you are wrong and it would be wrong of any forum member to advise another member that they "most likely" own a Pitbull and that their dog of unknown lineage is not a mutt.

I am asking you for a third time to please do some research to learn about the American Pit Bull Terrier before calling any bully looking dog a pitbull or advising any other members that their dogs are probably pitbulls.

As I stated at the beginning, I appreciate your willingness to help and your dedication to the dogs and hope you stay an active member of this forum but telling someone something that's not accurate only increases the problem of BSL that we strive to combat here.

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I see a very cute BBM in the photos. Like has already been stated, there is no way to tell, not even dna testing. The canine dna tests as they stand now, on top of being unreliable, do not have the genome code for the APBT.

Mutts are great, BBM (I say bull bred mutt, not bull bred mix) are even better! I love mine.

Real "pitbulls" which is only a traceable lineage American Pitbull Terrier are quite rare. Those that do have them either keep them to themselves, and the ones that do sell off some dogs are very selective in who they go to.

Love your mutts people, I sure do!


----------



## Funkby (Jan 31, 2016)

... That's why I'm pissed off and so defensive. I'm not trying to pass him off as anything. you people should learn to read better. I just simply stated what the stupid craiglist told me, and what other people have told me. I don't tell anyone an exact type of what he is because I don't even know. I just say he's a bully mix. I've never used a proper label for him. Like I said, I could care less if he was purebred or not I will still love him just as much as I did yesterday; today. I understand the whole BSL crap, you don't have to cram it down my throat like I'm at a church trying to find god.

People have come up to me in public when I'm working with him to ask me if he a pittbull, or how he has american in him, how he looks like their dog etc etc. I NEVER STATED HE WAS ANY KIND OF AM/STAF/OR PIT. I'm just simply telling you what OTHER people have told me.


(Oh I did call him a pitty, oh my, shoot me in the face my mistake)
He could be a German Shepard for all I care.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Funkby said:


> ... That's why I'm pissed off and so defensive. I'm not trying to pass him off as anything. you people should learn to read better. I just simply stated what the stupid craiglist told me, and what other people have told me. I don't tell anyone an exact type of what he is because I don't even know. I just say he's a bully mix. I've never used a proper label for him. Like I said, I could care less if he was purebred or not I will still love him just as much as I did yesterday; today. I understand the whole BSL crap, you don't have to cram it down my throat like I'm at a church trying to find god.
> 
> People have come up to me in public when I'm working with him to ask me if he a pittbull, or how he has american in him, how he looks like their dog etc etc. I NEVER STATED HE WAS ANY KIND OF AM/STAF/OR PIT. I'm just simply telling you what OTHER people have told me.
> 
> ...


It's just... you did make a post asking what your dog is. We're only answering your question.

I can promise you, we're not bashing your pup for being a mutt. Heck, most of the people posting in this thread own mutts themselves, including me.

There's no one here attacking you and there isn't really any reason to be defensive. I mean, we're all here because we love bulldogs.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Kenaii said:


> I mean, we're all here because we love bulldogs.


....don't know that I would use "bulldog", being it is a prized nickname for REAL APBTs!

Anyway, from what I've seen, most of the regulars and posters that come here have "mutts", or "bull-breed mutts/mixes". I think the board should be called "GoMutt.com" or "GoBullBreedmix.com". Then "True American Pit Bull Terrier" could be a sub-forum, where you have to post a pedigree (that would be approved as "true") to get in...something like that.

Then people would know where this board stands before they even bother to post on it. Might get fewer of these "what is my dog" posts that drive everyone nuts. And it would get the point across very quickly to those that come on here thinking they have a dog that looks remotely like a Pit Bull. Education in a very efficient way!

Just a thought.

Added thought: NO, not being snarky! My true thoughts after being on here a while!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Blossom01 said:


> ....don't know that I would use "bulldog", being it is a prized nickname for REAL APBTs!
> 
> Anyway, from what I've seen, most of the regulars and posters that come here have "mutts", or "bull-breed mutts/mixes". I think the board should be called "GoMutt.com" or "GoBullBreedmix.com". Then "True American Pit Bull Terrier" could be a sub-forum, where you have to post a pedigree (that would be approved as "true") to get in...something like that.
> 
> ...


That's what stickies are for.
And it totally came off as snarky.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

EckoMac said:


> That's what stickies are for.
> And it totally came off as snarky.


It's called "observation".


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Blossom01 said:


> It's called "observation".


Then perhaps you'd like to "observe" the stickies. One of which is titled "Is my dog a pit bull".
I understand forums can be confusing, and some people don't understand that the stickies are there for them. So we as a group try to step up and help to correctly inform. As I read through the posts on this thread I see no negativity, and the only misinformation given was by you. So if there is nothing else that you would like to share, unless positive or accurate, then I think it best that you not continue to share your "observations" on this particular thread.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Its called most people instead of researching the forum they are posting on they just post assuming they wont get snarky replies... Everyone gets an attitude at some point. Yes people get tired of repeating theirselves but, this will always happen so remember folks just cause you see many posts like this one dont mean newbies realize.. As for the comment about the forum.... This forum has always been goPITBULL because, pitbull and a Pit Bull are two different things the name is referring to the original APBT and all bull breeds confused with it... 

As for the original post there is absolutely no way to tell what your dog is just by the way they look. I am about to post, a post about Backyard Breeders I just recently posted on facebook. It is correct you can't just trust anyone on what you buy off craigslist. Most probably dont know what they have and are hoping what they have is what they seen like another dog that looked like theirs from a specific bloodline.. Sorry that we cant help to pin point whag your dog is other then that it is a Bull Breed Mix..


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

MSK said:


> Sorry we cant help to pinpoint anything but that it is a Bull Breed Mix..


Bull breeds:

Boxer
Boston
Bull Terrier and Mini BT
Amer. Bulldog
AST
APBT
Bulldog
Bull Mastiff
Frenchie
Staffy Bull

Yeah, most of the dogs pictured on here look like they have one or more of these with little APBT....


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Exactly. There are so many breeds they could be mixed with that would make a similar looking dog, there's absolutely no way to tell someone what the mix may be.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

BCdogs said:


> Exactly. There are so many breeds they could be mixed with that would make a similar looking dog, there's absolutely no way to tell someone what the mix may be.


Ok then....

Anyway.... what does a true APBT pedigree look like (being that what the dog looks like has no bearing on what breed it is)? I'll make it easier. What does a true APBT pedigree NOT have in it?


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice-looking dogs in the banner.

IF I saw one of these dogs (say the fawn one) somewhere else and I had no information about it, I would be totally wrong it saying it looked like an APBT, right? I would be much more accurate in saying it was a mutt, right?


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

The point is false labeling is a problem Blossom thats the problem....... false labeling causes breed bans and a generic look to a dog such as a these breeds you listed will be crucified during that only by how they look and they may not be any of those breed... PERIOD it doesnt matter if you would be correct in labelling 1 dog but how Bout thousands?


And technically my boy is old school OFRN lineage (APBT) if you trace it back but he is technically an Amstaff if you know how to diferentiate the lineage...

APBT and AmStaff are basically the same dog bred for two different purposes much like the difference between Show and Field bird dogs..


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

MSK said:


> The point is false labeling is a problem Blossom thats the problem....... .


I thought the whole idea in fighting BSL was pointing out it was a PEOPLE problem, not a dog problem.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

BCdogs said:


> Exactly. There are so many breeds they could be mixed with that would make a similar looking dog, there's absolutely no way to tell someone what the mix may be.


I bet YOU could tell the difference between a dog that really looked like an APBT, and a Bulldog/Frenchie cross...

Come on now...


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Omg your so narrow minded Blossom once BSL is in effect in areas how do they determine which dogs are banned they sure the hell don't got by paperwork they got by what they think a "pitbull" looks like. Maybe try looking at it in that scale as well. Yes the problem starts with bad owners but once the laws are in effect what's done then if the battle is lost.. how many dogs have you seen on the news that were supposedly pedigreed dogs?? Answer that one and tell me you don't understand what I'm saying. Not thinking things on a larger scale will hinder the whole progression of the point to be made...


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Blossom01 said:


> BCdogs said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. There are so many breeds they could be mixed with that would make a similar looking dog, there's absolutely no way to tell someone what the mix may be.
> ...


Have you seen the vast characteristics of that cross and are you talking about johnson bred American bulldogs? What about the American bulldogs that have the general same characteristics as an APBT you really don't think all the pups would come out pug nosed do you haha think again lean genetics..


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

MSK said:


> Yes the problem starts with bad owners but once the laws are in effect what's done then if the battle is lost.. how many dogs have you seen on the news that were supposedly pedigreed dogs?? Answer that one and tell me you don't understand what I'm saying. Not thinking things on a larger scale will hinder the whole progression of the point to be made...


I do think you have to keep hammering away on the bad owners thing as that IS the root cause.

Yeah, what does make me mad is you very rarely get to see pictures of the dogs involved in incidents; but I have to say that of the ones I've seen, some are mixes of whatever and some do look like Pit Bulls. In thinking things out on a larger scale, you'd be denying some pretty uncomfortable truths if you did not see some of those dogs as looking a lot like Pit Bulls.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay to keep this post from going way off target. I'm making one more point and I'm done

Is this dog a frenchie/bulldog mix or an Apbt?? Tell me why you think it's what Blossom..


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Truth is Blossom, you can only see the public side of these forums, the real stuff is only accessed by those who are open and smart enough to get the basics of the breeds correct to begin with. Sorry you feel the need to be such an asshole about the whole thing, I was hoping to let you in on the "advanced" education sections here at gomutt.com


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

redog said:


> Truth is Blossom, you can only see the public side of these forums, the real stuff is only accessed by those who are open and smart enough to get the basics of the breeds correct to begin with. Sorry you feel the need to be such an asshole about the whole thing, I was hoping to let you in on the "advanced" education sections here at gomutt.com


I was trying to catch up lol! Thanks for the laugh Boss!

Blossom, it would behoove you to pay attention to your elders and show a bit of respect around here. Constantly battling with is is going to get you kindly escorted off the property.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

redog said:


> Truth is Blossom, you can only see the public side of these forums, the real stuff is only accessed by those who are open and smart enough to get the basics of the breeds correct to begin with. Sorry you feel the need to be such an asshole about the whole thing, I was hoping to let you in on the "advanced" education sections here at gomutt.com


Okay, then.

I guess I need to know what a true APBT is. I can't be of any help unless I can recognize a true APBT pedigree.

"True", when it comes to APBTs, seems to be a matter of opinion. (At least give me credit for recognizing THAT little fact!).

Until then, everything here is an unrecognizable mutt!

Hey, I kinda like the "gomutt.com"!


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

MSK said:


> Okay to keep this post from going way off target. I'm making one more point and I'm done
> 
> Is this dog a frenchie/bulldog mix or an Apbt?? Tell me why you think it's what Blossom..


I think it's a Fox Terrier/Vizsla cross.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

redog said:


> Truth is Blossom, you can only see the public side of these forums, the real stuff is only accessed by those who are open and smart enough to get the basics of the breeds correct to begin with. Sorry you feel the need to be such an asshole about the whole thing, I was hoping to let you in on the "advanced" education sections here at gomutt.com










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Blossom01 said:


> MSK said:
> 
> 
> > Okay to keep this post from going way off target. I'm making one more point and I'm done
> ...


WRONG

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printablePedigree&dog_id=195410
For some reason Venom ( Hard Rocks) father was deleted but his father was Fofar's Scooter

This dog was bred by my ex father in law and her parents came from a reputable breeder... she was a pure bred APBT and is from very old Bolio/Tombstone bloodlines


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Blossom01 said:


> Okay, then.
> 
> I guess I need to know what a true APBT is. I can't be of any help unless I can recognize a true APBT pedigree.
> 
> ...


Well I'm going to ask you to cool out and be open to the good people here that take their time to help others to see what's responsible and irresponsible when it comes to posting things to the public. If you are really interested in being a part of the "big picture", prove it here on the public side and we'll see about adding you to the real stuff. You obviously are wanting to more than what's available to the general public here


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Blossom01 said:


> ....don't know that I would use "bulldog", being it is a prized nickname for REAL APBTs!
> 
> Anyway, from what I've seen, most of the regulars and posters that come here have "mutts", or "bull-breed mutts/mixes". I think the board should be called "GoMutt.com" or "GoBullBreedmix.com". Then "True American Pit Bull Terrier" could be a sub-forum, where you have to post a pedigree (that would be approved as "true") to get in...something like that.
> 
> ...


"Bull breed" is short for "bulldog breed". The term, "bulldog" can refer to any dog with bulldog ancestry. Just like a dog descended from sheepdogs would be called a "sheepdog". It's a flexible term and it has many meanings.

This board is for anyone interested in dogs that would be considered "pit bulls" by the general public. We have a wide variety of people here, that's what I like about this forum. I actually frequent a few game dog forums too. As nice as it is to talk to other game dog lovers, I come here because the people are great and I like to help educate those who are new to bulldogs. (also sometimes I need a break from the cyber-doggers over on the game dog forums lol)

Contrary to what you seem to believe, I'm actually mostly into "real" APBTs. I've always defended the breed and while I'm no Richard Stratton, I like to think I'm well versed in these dogs.

And for the record, pretty much everyone here has been providing accurate information and trying to educate. You're the one who decided to derail this thread with some petty argument about semantics.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

98% of the folks of this forum do not have true APBTs. They have bull breed dogs with no documentation of lineage. Simply bull breeds/mixes. Just like bassets, beagles, blue tick, red bone and bloodhounds are are HOUNDS. All these dogs in shelters, being peddled on Craigslist, etc are just bull breed mixes. It's really not a hard concept to understand. 

A true APBT is a dog that has been preformance bred for gameness...from lines of dogs proving this gameness. An Amstaff descended from APBTs but was bred away from preformance and bred for show. When one breeds away from original function a new breed develops. Amstaffs are gorgeous dogs. American bullies descended from Amstaffs, they were crossed with other bull breeds to create a certain look and to be great companions. Just because an Amstaff or bully at one point way way WAY back had a preformance dog in their ped doesn't make them the same thing. The genetics have changed and they are ALL separate breeds.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

And round and round it goes, you think people would get tired of this same old argument by Carla and stop engaging her.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Funkby said:


> No one had to be rude, I don't honestly give a flying rats butt what he is. He is my baby and he will be so accordingly. The craigslist said "Razors Edge" they had papers, but were not giving papers because they wanted him to go to a loving home blah blah. I'm very much aware he is not that such of a "label" or "breed" but I still am curious as to what kind of pitbull mutt he is. Kthnx. Bunch of uppity jerks.


YOU are the biggest *PITY* in this thread if you thought anyone was being rude. 
You are the rude one, acting like a damn kid throwing a temper tantrum.

Now, for the record, Razor's Edge dogs, even the $10,000 ones, are curs, mutts, mixed bullies. They are box hoppers, and will back down when a true pit dog grabs them. Not Bullshitting at all. They are curs. 100%

You are so full of it, or were played for a fool. Nobody would post a pedigreed dog on craigslist. They didn't have papers.............

Oh, and one more thing....there is only ONE type of PIT DOG, and ONLY ONE, the American (pit) Bull Terrier. 
There is, however, a strain of ApBT, known as Old Family Red Nose. They carry the blood of the Old Family Reds, an extinct breed that came from Ireland, and was crossed with American pit dogs.

*"No one had to be rude."* It is clear you are of the PC crowd, a younger one, who fits the bill of the traitor in chief Obama, who created a generation of Americans who are offended at any little thing.

:rain:


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Blossom01 said:


> Okay, then.
> 
> I guess I need to know what a true APBT is. I can't be of any help unless I can recognize a true APBT pedigree.
> 
> ...


I have true ApBT's. One is on my avatar. You would know she is a true one without having to see a pedigree (which she does have)..

Opinions are worthless..... in the old days a dog didn't even earn its pedigree until it proved it was worthy of it. 
Modern people are soft, so the breed has been greatly watered down. 
Any dog that is crossed with another breed, no matter how it looks, cannot be a "true" ApBT.


----------

